# potential move to Egypt,



## rotax (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi

I have a possibility of work in Egypt for a few years.
I have two young kids . 6 and 2 . and I am married. what is life like in the Cairo area
what are the international schools like, do they have English curriculum?. whole lot of us are Scots, but we live in Spain.

I work up and down west Africa so I’m used to "different " living locations but the Family not so much.

How’s the political situation / safety for expats 

etc etc?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

rotax said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a possibility of work in Egypt for a few years.
> I have two young kids . 6 and 2 . and I am married. what is life like in the Cairo area
> ...




Hello and welcome 

A good read of the forum will answer all those questions,
Have a read and if there is anything your not sure about just ask,

maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

rotax said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a possibility of work in Egypt for a few years.
> I have two young kids . 6 and 2 . and I am married. what is life like in the Cairo area
> ...


Hi and welcome

International schools good - best 2 are NCBIS and BISC - English (not scottish ) up to GCSE then IB

Safety is fine - no problems
Depends where you live of course, and where you gunna work
my advice - live close to kids school if possible


----------



## rotax (Dec 7, 2011)

Cheers for the info....

English school will be fine, my wee lad is in an english school at the moment in spain (EIC), he hasnt broke out in a rash or anything

I may return with more questions once i get more info on the package , housing allowance/ or provided etc

Idealy a villa on a gated complex not to far to drive to school pool and garden for kids. i will google for rental developments and see whats around in the area


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

rotax said:


> Cheers for the info....
> 
> English school will be fine, my wee lad is in an english school at the moment in spain (EIC), he hasnt broke out in a rash or anything
> 
> ...


google is useless for apartments - local knowledge far more important

where will you be working ???:confused2:
then we can advise


----------



## rotax (Dec 7, 2011)

Lanason said:


> google is useless for apartments - local knowledge far more important
> 
> where will you be working ???:confused2:
> then we can advise


Stil in the process of finding out, the agent that got hold of me. Has limited information , but it sounds like the company has an existing office in Cairo and has employees set up in a complex housing area about 20 mins outside Cairo. I will find out more once I get info direct from the potential employer.

Thanks.


----------

